# Showstoppin'



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey everyone!

This is my first tutorial, I hope this helps some people..... enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You will need:-

Cleanser
Moisturiser
Hyper real foundation
Concealor
Dolly mix Blush
Refined Golden Bronzer
Eyeshadow to fill brows....
I used a shimmer cream to highlight my cheekbones.

Tempting e/s
Stars n Rockets e/s
Nylon e/s
Retrospeck e/s
The turquoise liquid liner.... i will look the name up in a second
Black Mascara
Bright blue sephora pencil eyeliner

Spice lipliner
Sandy B lipstick
Clear lipgloss


Step 1
Start with a clean, moisturised face. Smile!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Step 2
Buff Hypereal fdn into skin, cover blemishes with concealer.











3. Fill brows






4. using refind golden bronzer and an angled blush brush, suck in cheeks and place colour inder cheekbones up to hairline to create this-






5.  Get dollymix blush and buff onto apples off cheeks to create a pinky glow- not too much!











6.  Take shimmer cream and dab on the top of the cheek bones.  Blend into skin. Voila!











Now for the eyes.....

7. Put a thick layer of tempting along the upper lash line.  This does not need to be tidy.






OK I seem to hae misplaced a picture... take the 217 brush and LOAD stars n rockets into crease and rest of lid.  Blend tempting into stars to get this:






Then, put bright blue liner on inner lower waterline and teal liner on top lashline






With mascara on one eye;






Now, get distracted and start to put volume into hair...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Now this is how eye makeup should look (sorry about nose)






Take spice lipliner and line






Add sandy B lippie and clear gloss







Before





After

oops. chewing food or something















Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow
Very neat, I want to try this now. & I love your hair!


----------



## german_melly (Sep 17, 2007)

hey... that's a really nice tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really like the blue liner on your eyes.. and you just look like WWOOOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thx


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 17, 2007)

gorgeouss you're stunning
x x x


----------



## Jot (Sep 17, 2007)

totally hot. wouldn't have put that combo together but it rocks! lovin it!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 17, 2007)

This is so pretty and the tutorial is so helpful! You have beautiful skin! I love your freckles!


----------



## Taj (Sep 17, 2007)

hot, babe.


----------



## Gloriosa (Sep 17, 2007)

That bright liner really makes your blue eyes pop!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, I'm so glad people are enjoying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If there is anything you guys would have changed, please let me know!!!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 17, 2007)

great tut! you look wonderful!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow!  You did an awesome job.  You are so pretty!


----------



## pichima (Sep 17, 2007)

wow, you did a great job!
you look gorgeous, and your skin's glowing !


----------



## BlueRose (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for showing how to make the blush and the shimmer with pics


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_thanks for showing how to make the blush and the shimmer with pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your welcome!  I used to really struggle with this and I know some people have posted about a blush tutorial....


----------



## frocher (Sep 18, 2007)

Fantastic tut!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 18, 2007)

Gorgeous. I like the bright blue liner with the brown eyeshadow, I'll try that


----------



## gohgoomah (Sep 19, 2007)

this is absolutely gorgeous! at first i was kind of surprised at the colors, but when i saw the end result i was like WOW! you pull off this look wonderfully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what mascara are you using?


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gohgoomah* 

 
_this is absolutely gorgeous! at first i was kind of surprised at the colors, but when i saw the end result i was like WOW! you pull off this look wonderfully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what mascara are you using?_

 
Yeah, it was really odd. I just started doing the tut with no idea what it was going to look like, LITERALLY!!!  But it looked so pretty in real life, the pics don't do it justice.

I use Rimmel Volume Flash in the red tube.  Do you hae rimmel in America?


----------



## Jayne (Sep 20, 2007)

great tut' ! 
thanks


----------



## XShear (Sep 21, 2007)

The cheeks look gorgeous!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 21, 2007)

soooooo purdy!


----------



## applefrite (Sep 23, 2007)

Very good tutorial !!


----------



## Jessimaka (Sep 23, 2007)

i like this a lot. a did a look similar to this the other day!


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty.  You look gorgeous.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

your skin glows!!! love it


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful i love it, you look amazing x


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 5, 2007)

rockstar!!!


----------



## entipy (Oct 6, 2007)

This is soooo pretty!! I wish I could do my cheeks like that.


----------

